# I didn't like



## Emanresu

Minä en tykään sisälle talon koska se on pieni - i didnt like the the inside of the house because it is small

Oletko sinä ymmärrä tämä?

kiitos paljon


----------



## DrWatson

In English the word "inside" can be either a preposition (inside the house, inside the box) or a noun (the inside is nice), but in Finnish you need separate words.

preposition: inside = *sisälle* (going into), *sisällä* (being in), *sisältä* (from the inside)
noun: inside = *sisäpuoli

*I didn't like the the inside of the house because it is small. = *En tykännyt talon sisäpuolesta, koska se on pieni.*

Although, to me it sounds strange in Finnish to say that you like the inside of a house, you could just say you like the house.



Emanresu said:


> Oletko sinä ymmärrä tämä?


Did you mean to say "Have you understood this"? That would translate as *Oletko sinä ymmärtänyt tämän? *(singular you) or *Oletteko te ymmärtäneet tämän?* (plural you)


----------



## Emanresu

imeant to say, "Do you understand" - Yämarraticko sinä ?


----------



## DrWatson

Do you understand - *Ymmärrätkö sinä?*


----------



## Emanresu

thx hakro and drwatson you guys know finnish very well!!!


----------

